

Craigslist deploys Node.js based SMTP server - baudehlo
http://baudehlo.wordpress.com/2012/02/17/craigslist-deploys-haraka/

======
tylerlarson
Congratulations Matt, Haraka is a great project it would be awesome if it
takes over PostFix and SendMail one day.

